# PETA know your dirty little secret



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

Where is the website linking PETA membership with small brain size. Come on AT'ers with the web skills, lets get that one up(oops no pun intended).


----------



## achase303 (Mar 6, 2008)

those people have way to much time and money on their hands!!!


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

TXJIMWA said:


> Where is the website linking PETA membership with small brain size. Come on AT'ers with the web skills, lets get that one up(oops no pun intended).


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Just makes you wanna laugh sometimes. What are they going to come up with next?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmmmm.

I am confident that my wife would strongly disagree with thier findings.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

If increased hunting leads to a smaller "member" than all I can say is....

"Sorry dear, it ain't gettin' any bigger":tongue:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

That would explain why many of us feel so inadequate as hunters....and why our wifes hate it when we're gone hunting so long!
Know we know.....:wink:


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

awww... c'mon, mods... moved to "hunting rights"? I was just trying to lighten up the bowhunting forum a bit... no one reads hunting rights...


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Pssss.....
How do I get back to the Bow hunting forum


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

twisted1600 said:


> Pssss.....
> How do I get back to the Bow hunting forum


straight out of here and hang a right at the ethics thread. Then follow the sound of whining all the way in...


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

Whaack said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> I am confident that my wife would strongly disagree with thier findings.


same here


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Bottom line: PETA's "research" just proves that hunting is hardwired into our DNA. It is a totally natural phenomenon and there is nothing we can do about it.

Somehow I don't expect them to lay off us, though.
.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

I've always thought PETA members were deeply f****d. I guess this new scientific research explains why.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*ha*

this is such bullcrap, it is so unbelievable that it is hilarouse......in my thoughts hunting makes you more of a man:wink:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Their research has put me into a deep state of depression. I can no longer work a job, because of the ridicule I get. I can no longer go out into society, because people laugh and mock me because I am a hunter and apparently have a small member because of it. 

I will now be seeking punitive damages from PETA in the sum of $50,000,000 plus lawyer and court fees.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

> HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error Date: April 1


Even their server knows they are a joke, check out the date on the error received when clicking on the other pages.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Huh ! I will be turning pro this year, I will probably kill a world record !!


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

achase303 said:


> those people have way to much time and money on their hands!!!


Everytime I hear anything with PETA...I am thinking the same thing...


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

my scientific study shows that there is an undisputable connection between low IQ and PETA-puffers.......


----------



## JBTM (Jul 27, 2007)

*What the ----*

My Wife hunts with me does that mean her uhhhh ya know are gonna shrink?I don't think so.Momma happy and so am I.
Those folks need a clue.


----------



## johnhunt1975 (Mar 21, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Peta*

The President of Peta has a serious ailment with he eyes. To produce the medicine needed "cat's" must be destroyed. As you can tell she doesn't want to go blind so she is willing to have harmless cat's killed so she won't loose her eyesight. You don't here about this on the Peta website. It's amazing that when it's wrong to harm innocent animals the *LEFT* will turn a blind eye "yes punn intended" to suit their needs. I can't spell the problem with her eye's and my spelling is bad so I won't try


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

This is so stupid and well just the lack of any thought it is not worth much time other than sending it too everyone too hit that site and crash it. Send emails too newspapers and and anyone else who will go there. so it locks up and goes away. they are just a bunch of ( l ) 's So they need all the attention we can give them. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Im kinda glad PETA is around. I get to laugh at someone who is dumber then me! These people are a joke


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

i thought PETAfiles had sexual disorders????


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

I showed my wife this thread and the link to the peta site. She said i should go talk to them and prove them wrong. LOL Can they be any dumber? Do they think anyone actually believes this crap?


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I laughed so hard when I read this, that the sock I keep stuffed in my underwear actually fell out!!!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

This thread is indeed funny, very funny.

Did you hear the story about the country boy (hunter) that came home with a trophy from winning a, er, um, endowment contest sponsored by PETA. When his mom figured out what had happened she exclaimed "you didn't show them that _thing_ did you". He replied, "just enough to win mom, just enough to win!!" :embara:


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

its power thing.... 
folks die in,,I'm in shock`````


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

tipical.... troubles abound..
later.. you's..are brain washed,,,,,,
my puter can
t spell hat U whanttt its controlled..


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

MACHXKING said:


> The President of Peta has a serious ailment with he eyes. To produce the medicine needed "cat's" must be destroyed. As you can tell she doesn't want to go blind so she is willing to have harmless cat's killed so she won't loose her eyesight. You don't here about this on the Peta website. It's amazing that when it's wrong to harm innocent animals the *LEFT* will turn a blind eye "yes punn intended" to suit their needs. I can't spell the problem with her eye's and my spelling is bad so I won't try



View attachment 377049


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Now that's funny. Attempted to access the "case study" link only to be told that I had exceeded her "bandwidth". Most not be suffering from the dreaded DMGD if I'm too big to fit in their "bandwidth"...:darkbeer:


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

hdracer13 said:


> Now that's funny. Attempted to access the "case study" link only to be told that I had exceeded her "bandwidth". Most not be suffering from the dreaded DMGD if I'm too big to fit in their "bandwidth"...:darkbeer:



I agree i was really interested in learning more, like the symptoms? is a small member and uncontrollable urge to throw apples and beets in the woods and climb a tree 20 feet to let out some aggression on a month or so worth of food is all there is i guess ill live. 

i didnt see it say that there have been reported deaths of this so called DMGD.


----------



## Kai S (Mar 24, 2008)

HEY!!! I'm a member of PETA!... Oh, not that one (see sig):down:


LMAO the cat picture - I'm making up some of those signs to keep in my truck!


----------



## truckinpilot (Jan 31, 2008)

*I did not know that!!!*

Awe,man.Now i cant plan on a hunting trip out of town.If i didnt have enough to worry about now i have to worry about my wife inviting a non-hunting,veterinarian,animal hugging liberal with a biggun over to the house while i am in the woods.
Whats this world coming too?
It does explain the big smile and good mood she is in when i get back.roflmao!!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

looks like i'll be shrinking


----------



## Iced9 (Mar 5, 2008)

*lol, sorry, lol*

It might be wrong (to some) but when I saw that picture of the "free cat" I laughed until I cried.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Could have been the ugly, vegan models they used to try to arouse the hunters??? Sure hope my wife don't read this, then she'll start wondering what I do when I head out to the woods b/c I don't fit the "stereotype." :wink:


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Good One!!!*



camotoe said:


> I laughed so hard when I read this, that the sock I keep stuffed in my underwear actually fell out!!!


:set1_rolf2::set1_applaud:THAT'S FUNNY

You know,my wife started hunting with me cause she knew how much i enjoyed it and thought it would be a way to spend time together!!Guess she just couldn't stay away from the poor LITTLE guy!!!!!

P-PRETTY
E-EXTREME
T-TOTAL
A-:elf_moon:HOLES


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

holger_danske said:


> This is hilarious... I LOL'ed & LOL'ed...
> 
> PETA put up a fake website claiming to be a scientific organization that has found a link between the "hunter gene" and *ahem* endowment... I don't know about the rest of you, but I sure am glad I don't suffer from this horrible malady:embara:
> 
> ...


I did a search of Bob and funny thing is the ATforum PETA know your dirty lil secret was the first this on the list.....lmao


----------



## thexman (Apr 15, 2007)

*peta*

i drive by the peta every day now you going to make me stop and prove them wrong :icon_jokercolor::laugh:


----------



## venados (Nov 5, 2007)

*LOL, what's next*

They must be running out of crap to trow at us, this goes to show how demented they really are. So what is their excuse now for female hunters? I might be sorry I asked, because they might really have an answer to that one also, u know they do . My wife made me laugh she said that PETA wives are jealous because the only stiff one on their husbands hands are the trees they hug.


----------



## Sorek (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats funny I have seen a dramatic increase in size since I shot my first buck!!! lol I think as long as I can hunt I wont need viagra. Hunting seems to increase my testosterone levels and takes me back to my caveman instincts as a hunter and provider! Eat that PETA


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

You know every tree hugging hippei I ever heard of was not pulling what you would call the cream of the crop as far as ladies go.


----------

